# Dx Post tonsillectomy bleeding



## 01131937 

A pt is seen in ER for post tonsillectomy bleeding 7 days after operation.  ER doc consults with ENT doc on call who decides to take the pt into OR to stop blleeding. The ER doc states the Dx as post-tonsillectomy bleed.  Would that be coded as 998.11? Thanks.


----------



## eadun2000

Yes 998.11 is the correct code.  If your company requires E codes, then don't forget to add the E code for it.  Hope this helps.  I hope you have a great Friday!


----------



## 01131937 

Thank you.


----------

